

YouView.com - the new IP TV system from UK broadcasters - ljf
http://www.YouView.com

======
ljf
More info: <http://www.youview.com/questions/>

And most importantly: <http://www.youview.com/developer-zone/>

Old info site: <http://www.projectcanvas.info/index.cfm/objectives/>

